# Potential Breeding ~ Thoughts?



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

I met this lady who I gave my 10 red hens to and she had told me at the time she had a buck, she thought he may be full Pygmy but when she got home and checked his papers he turned out to be a Pygmy/Nubian cross. He's quite small, and apparently smaller than some of her Pygmy's. She noticed Cissy and Mione when we were dispensing chickens and suggested an arrangement. 

What do you guys think of this match up? He's quite a handsome man IMO. If he turns out to be CAE negative I'd definitely consider breeding Cissy to him because I'd be able to keep the babe (or babes) and add to my herd when our buck comes so I'd have more ladies for him to service providing Cissy throws doeling(s) (her first kidding was a single buckling).  I am *slightly* concerned about his size and the size of babies he'd produce, mostly because my vet scared the crap out of me saying how Pygmy's and Minis can have birthing problems :/ but I've not heard of too many issues and I can call her right away if we do have problems and either she'll come out or send out an experienced goat farmer.

What do you guys think? This is the handsome buck...







And my Cissy on the left, who weighs in at approx. 60lbs and is around 2.5 years old..






Another of Cissy, she's the big fat one lol..


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice looking buck.


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 29, 2010)

Our buck is 75% nubian/25% pygmy and he sired 9 lb kids.  Your buck looks more pygmy than ours though....


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

He's not my buck, he's a local's buck... she came to pick up chickens here  but yes he's 50% Pygmy 50% Nubian.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone elseeee?


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 29, 2010)

The lit'lins would be, what, like 50% mininubes, 25% pygmy, and 25% nubian?  I wouldn't _think_ that would make a hellatious big baby, but someone with more mini breeding experience could tell you more...

If he's healthy, you trust his owner, and you know what you'll do with the babies, and you could be reasonably assured that they weren't going to be distocia-inducing whoppers...why not, right?


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha.. I'll probably stop in at the vets when we get the truck back and talk to the vet about it. The nice thing about this is we could keep the babes if they were doelings (and if we got a buckling sell him on) and we'd be able to raise them to breed to the pygmy buck we're buying (we're on a waiting list for a pygmy buckling from a breeder west of toronto).

Oh and it would make the babes about 75% Pygmy, 25% Nubian since the buck is a 50/50 cross...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2010)

He is a nice looking buck and looks very healthy. Hard to tell his size in the picture but doesn't appear to be huge.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 29, 2010)

Kinders.  that's what you would be making. People do it all the time, although usually the Nubian is in the doe instead of the buck.

Our vet scared the pants off us about minis having trouble kidding, too.  Our mini did have a problem.  Her 1st presented tail first.  i have to go in and find and fish for its back legs, but I was right with her and the rest was fine after I got the legs out. 

I say give it a shot and just keep an eye on her.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep, I liked the idea of Kinders since there don't seem to be any breeders of them out here. I had thought about buying a Nubian doe from a breeder here for the buck we're buying too. 

Breach births are common in any breed, mammel, species, etc unfortunately.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, I think you should go for it!  All the people I hear talking about Kinders say they have very nice dispositions.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 2, 2010)

They would not be registered Kinders, nor true ones because your doe is Pygmy right? They would be close though. The buck is an unregistered Kinder because he is half nubian half pygmy. And they are lovely little goats. I would get him.


----------

